# Using text for designs legally



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

I am deciding on using different text for a new shirt design.I am using my frend's program that he downloaded with downloaded text also. If I use a text for my designs that I am selling, could there be any legal issues that I may come across?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You're being too vague for any meaningful answer. I don't know if by text you mean font, or something copyrighted. What program, what text?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Agree with Rick... info is too vague. Are you concerned about using the fonts? The program? Or some other issue with copyrights and trademarks? If you give us more info, we can help with more answers.


----------



## E.B.C.Nj (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, I am talking about the various fonts.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Most fonts come with a license that explains how the font can be used. It should specify "for personal use only" or "for personal and commercial use." It's always a good idea to respect font licenses. But technically, it's hard for font creators to protect their work once the font has been "converted to outlines" and used within a graphics program. It's also a good idea to use discretion when fonts resemble trademarked logos, like a Disney or Star Wars font.


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

if the fonts come stock with a program chances are the are free to use for any purpose..
if they were added to the program by a user then who knows..

Just make sure if you are going online to download fonts that you are checking their licensing agreements. if you use a site like dafont.com you can filter the fonts by public domain, free, free for personal use, donation ware, etc

Font Squirrel | Handpicked free fonts for graphic designers with commercial-use licenses. is a site that is supposed to have ONLY fonts that are allowed for commercial use.. sometimes a personal use only font will get in there, but they are good at removing it quickly.


----------

